# Shimano Tiagra Left-Hand STi Lever



## yenrod (22 Apr 2008)

Does anyone have a 9sp. lh STi lever knocking around do ya 

Ideally Tiagra OR the set/both pair/left & right 

PM me or Email me!

*I'll keep this going till this Fri. 25th* then if nothings shown here then I'll have to grab some from a shop...

No worries....

Lee.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Apr 2008)

has the thing that holds the nipple fallen apart? i had that happen to my tiagra l/h shifter recently (i was recabling) and it was a bugger to refit, although it's now fine under tension.


----------



## yenrod (23 Apr 2008)

No, Alecs: I crashed on the Chainy last eve'  - and it does hurt, scrapes and the likes.

So, I'm either looking for a LH on its own or cheap pair ! 

I'll see what comes up..

In time..l@.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Apr 2008)

ouch! hope you get better soon. try bikes of macclesfield, 01625 611375, i know they've got a box of s/h shifters and they might sort it out over the phone.


----------



## yenrod (23 Apr 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> ouch! hope you get better soon. try bikes of macclesfield, 01625 611375, i know they've got a box of s/h shifters and they might sort it out over the phone.



Did try them - but he said hed sell us a brand new one for 60 notes !


----------



## stephec (24 Apr 2008)

I've got a nine speed Dura Ace double shifter that was destined for eBay. It's got a fair few scratches on it, but it works perfectly well.

If you're interested I can knock up a few pictures tonight.


----------



## yenrod (24 Apr 2008)

stephec said:


> I've got a nine speed Dura Ace double shifter that was destined for eBay. It's got a fair few scratches on it, but it works perfectly well.
> 
> If you're interested I can knock up a few pictures tonight.



Yeah, ok, put some pix on if poss please....


----------

